# Your thoughts on Lingerie



## COguy

Wanted to see if I'm alone in this.

You KNOW you are going to have sex tonight with your wife. She is in a freaky, horny mood.

All things being the same, do you care or does it turn you on that she is wearing lingerie?

My opinion is that this is more for the woman, and that the only reason I enjoy lingerie is that it's pretty much a guarantee I'm getting laid. If I KNOW I'm getting some hot sex, I'd probably prefer she just be naked.

Am I alone in this?


----------



## ScarletBegonias

not a guy but my SO prefers me naked...but he does appreciate when I put on sexy heels and a string of pearls.

I don't do lingerie.


----------



## MysteryMan1

Not a fan of my women wearing lingerie. I'm just going to take it off anyway.


----------



## yellowledbet

To me, lingerie by itself is no better than being naked. However, when a woman feels sexy, the sex is way better.


----------



## SpinDaddy

Gave up on the lingerie thing many years ago. 

Ms. Spin prefers comfortable undergarments (aka Granny panties), a comfortable/supporting bra and Cookie Monster pajamas to sleep in. I’ll know we’re in for love when she saunters up to the bedroom and I find her, “neekid and waiting”, with the sheets pulled up to her chin.

I’m not real acute on subtle visual cues so this works pretty well for me.


----------



## GTdad

Nothing wrong with lingerie, but I generally don't feel that strongly about it, with this exception:

My wife's white thigh-highs. Holy crap.


----------



## underwater2010

The only time a guy likes lingerie is when it is on the floor!!! It is just a cue for "lets get it on" from the woman. I know my husband likes me in his button up shirts.


----------



## CharlieParker

Sure, it's nice to look at, but I've come to the realization that it really doesn't bring anything to the actual sex and may even detract. It can mess with both our heads. I should be thinking about her, paying close attention to her and just feeling her and me, no distractions. Keep it real.

That being said, I do look forward to some shoed fellatio soon.


----------



## Stonewall

love lingere love it love love it. Its like unwrapping a xmas present!


----------



## Thunder7

I'm fine with or without lingerie. Some of it is sexy, and some just kinda silly. However, my wife does not and never has worn G-strings as underwear. But within the last year or so she has taken to wearing lingerie with G-strings. She has even occasionally even worn the G-string from the lingerie as underwear when we go out. So, while I'm just as happy to find her naked in bed the G-string thing has a great newness about it and does the trick every time.


----------



## pb76no

Stonewall said:


> love lingere love it love love it. Its like unwrapping a xmas present!


:iagree:Me too. And the longer it stays on, the hotter it is. Even with the assumption that you're guaranteed sex, there is still a lot to be said for imagination & anticipation.


----------



## jman

Stonewall said:


> love lingere love it love love it. Its like unwrapping a xmas present!


+1

Love having nylons, garters, and other stuff stay on too


----------



## Deejo

There is a difference between dressing for bed to entice, and dressing for the 'event' of sex.

I'm never going to try to dissuade my partner from getting dressed up for sex. Removing lingerie (eventually) is like unwrapping an incredibly beautiful and sexy gift.

If you are about to hop in bed and your partner is wearing a lacey baby doll teddy, that invites the unexpected. If she is wearing a fishnet body stocking and knee high zip up boots, you can be pretty sure of what she wants to go down.

I very much enjoy both. 

Although sometimes the damn hottest thing in the world is her in a T-shirt and socks and nothing else.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

To me, lingerie is hot when you're first together. After a while, you know every inch of her body so well that lingerie by itself doesn't do much for me; but a woman wearing lingerie that knows how to do that sexy walk or push those hips out into provacative poses, running her own hands over her body and licking her fingers or talking dirty. OMG... yes please.

Long term, lingerie only works for me if the woman knows how to show off her body with confidence. But then, if she's showing off her body with confidence, she can be wearing anything.

You want sexy? I'll take a woman in business attire showing off her body while striping it off... or starting to, because I'll finish the job. Yummy.


----------



## COguy

I'm more about the attitude then the attire. Never been a fan of the strip tease either honestly. Too much show for me.

I want intensity, passion, release from inhibition. Nothing else really matters to me.


----------



## Shoto1984

I love it. Its great on special occasions and it says "look I made some effort...I did something special for us." Yes, its going to end up on the floor but you can have a lot of fun with it on and all that can really set the mood. Tease, tease, tease till you both can't stand it any more! 

As for the type I'm with the garter, stockings, heals (pearls are nice)...all that can stay on the whole time if she likes.


----------



## Zatol Ugot?

COguy said:


> I want intensity, passion, release from inhibition. Nothing else really matters to me.


Me too! But for me, her willingness to wear lingerie demonstrates her intensity, passion and release from inhibition. Lingerie (especially heels and stockings) .... Love it. Want it. Don't really get it.


----------



## Mavash.

Stonewall said:


> love lingere love it love love it. Its like unwrapping a xmas present!


I'm married to a gift guy so yeah he loves lingerie.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

COguy said:


> I'm more about the attitude then the attire. Never been a fan of the strip tease either honestly. Too much show for me.
> 
> I want intensity, passion, release from inhibition. Nothing else really matters to me.


To me, such provocative acts that show self confidence are things that demonstrate intensity, passion and release from inhibition. Put lingerie, or anything else on a woman who can't think of herself as sexy and the whole thing just falls flat.

What demonstrates intensity, passion and release from inhibition to you if these things do not?


----------



## Saki

I like it.

Sex is a visual act and certain lingerie/undergarments accentuate the female form.


----------



## Toffer

Although it typically wouldn't stay on too long (but I do like to see it and get started that way) I LOVE IT!


----------



## SpinDaddy

GTdad said:


> My wife's white thigh-highs. Holy crap.


With the lacey stuff starting about ¾ the way up – yup that is damn sexy. Even if she’s wearing the “Granny panties”.


----------



## Shaggy

I love it. From the nice girl stuff all the way through the bad girl stuff. Fine black leather anything is just fine by me on her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DjangoJr

COguy said:


> Wanted to see if I'm alone in this.
> 
> You KNOW you are going to have sex tonight with your wife. She is in a freaky, horny mood.
> 
> All things being the same, do you care or does it turn you on that she is wearing lingerie?
> 
> My opinion is that this is more for the woman, and that the only reason I enjoy lingerie is that it's pretty much a guarantee I'm getting laid. If I KNOW I'm getting some hot sex, I'd probably prefer she just be naked.
> 
> Am I alone in this?


I dont like anything too eloborate, just gets in the way. The body in itself is a work of art, or the main course. Her body is unreal, so her normal bikini underwear, boy shorts, and etc have me like







lol


----------



## Holland

I'll answer for my guy. He is with a woman that usually doesn't wear knickers on a daily basis so when he sees her in a pair of lacy ones he can go a bit shall we say, crazy. 

OK way TMI (being anon and all) but having sex while the lingerie stays on is incredibly sexy. Oral through a pair of lacy knickers is mind blowing.


----------



## Stonewall

Mavash. said:


> I'm married to a gift guy so yeah he loves lingerie.


thats me too. I buy her a lot of lingere and real clothes too. I'm begining to wonder whats wrong with me cause the last few years I find myself shopping for clothes for her a lot. My latest passion is Boston Proper I could go broke shopping in there for her!


----------



## Mavash.

Stonewall said:


> thats me too. I buy her a lot of lingere and real clothes too. I'm begining to wonder whats wrong with me cause the last few years I find myself shopping for clothes for her a lot. My latest passion is Boston Proper I could go broke shopping in there for her!


There is nothing wrong with you. My husband loves to shop for me too. I don't mind at all.


----------



## opensesame

COguy said:


> Wanted to see if I'm alone in this.
> 
> You KNOW you are going to have sex tonight with your wife. She is in a freaky, horny mood.
> 
> All things being the same, do you care or does it turn you on that she is wearing lingerie?
> 
> My opinion is that this is more for the woman, and that the only reason I enjoy lingerie is that it's pretty much a guarantee I'm getting laid. If I KNOW I'm getting some hot sex, I'd probably prefer she just be naked.
> 
> Am I alone in this?


She could be wearing granny knickers and a sports bra for all I care if I know she's horny and I am too. Nice lingerie is just that - nice. What gets me going is what's underneath.


----------



## Zatol Ugot?

I too, like to shop for/with my wife. However, she is not your stereotypical woman being interested in clothes, shoes, etc. I am much more interested in what she wears than she is.


----------



## CharlieParker

Before we moved I was on first name basis with all the ladies in the local lingerie shoppe. They were really helpful but also saw me coming. Dianne, really, $70 (15 years ago) cotton panties, really? But I did wind up getting them.


----------



## committed4ever

I am so glad for this thread! I was thinking about sexy lingerie for my husbands birthday coming up. The las time I had it on my husband took one look and said d-mn baby! And it was gone in 20 seconds. I think I will save my money!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Racer

Hmmm... I love it. The more fancy and frilly the better. Almost a fetish type thing. Maybe growing up without internet and just victoria secret catalogs did the mental twist... If your spouse has the right body for it, a lace up bustier, garter straps, etc. are the hottest thing ever. Pure sexual aesthetics to me. Even better if they can leave on part of the outfit during sex.

Pure naked... meh... something to explore and imagine behind that packaging... Much sexier.


----------



## arbitrator

I frankly wouldn't need the lingerie if I were to know that my love interest was in one of those freaky sexy moods.

I'd just take her out of her clothes provided she was still clad, but also being the visual creature that I am, wouldn't exactly shun her if she greeted me in her birthday suit!


----------



## Mavash.

Zatol Ugot? said:


> I too, like to shop for/with my wife. However, she is not your stereotypical woman being interested in clothes, shoes, etc. I am much more interested in what she wears than she is.


Yep I'm like your wife. I make an effort with clothes/lingerie because I know he likes it but left to my own devices I'd probably live in comfy unattractive clothes. It works better if he picks out my outfits since he's the one I'm dressing up for. Lol


----------



## SadSamIAm

My wife and I don't do it often, but when she is in the mood, we love shopping for lingerie. 

Just this weekend we were at a mall and walked by a lingerie store. My wife asked if I wanted to look. She knew my answer. She tried on a couple of items, but nothing she liked. We walked on and came to a Victoria Secret store. She said, "let's look in here". 

She tried on a few outfits. Seemed to be taking a while. I get a text message of her in the dressing room in an outfit. WOW!!!! We bought two outfits. I wanted to get three.

That night we had a great time. She surprised me by wearing an outfit that she had bought a while ago and had never showed me.

What I love most about lingerie is what it says. That she is feeling sexy!


----------



## 2ntnuf

My thoughts are:

"Man, those VS models look great in it."

Your results may vary.


----------



## ManUp

To me, lingerie displays an attitude of "I feel sexy, I look sexy, and I want sex."

I love lingerie on my lady and it doesn't always have to end up on the floor to do the deed.


----------



## homebuilder

I like women lingerie sometimes. preferably the kind that can stay on during the deed


----------



## homebuilder

Twofaces said:


> Nvm. I thought it said dead, not deed. Lol
> 
> More booze anyone?


drinks all around.


Wait a minute bartender take me drunk I'm home

:rofl::lol:


----------



## SpinDaddy

arbitrator said:


> . . .but also being the visual creature that I am, wouldn't exactly shun her if she greeted me in her birthday suit!


Love you like a fellow Texan Arb., but "well yeah, duh"


----------



## LearninAsWeGo

You gotta class it up sometimes (wine, lace and fireplace), and you gotta keep it rugged and basic other times (tear off the shirt on the kitchen countertop).

It's all situational and depends on how much time (and willpower) you have cleared up for the seduction.

There are no always/never statments in good sex... that's for damn sure. Sometimes you like filet, sometimes you want a dollar menu cheeseburger. The fetish stuff "I need that every time" is for unimaginative folks, JMO.


----------



## stopandmakecoffee

useless piece of garment that serves no actual purpose.
it's 'well ventilated', and it's expensive.uncomfortable to wear as well.

i'd rather wear some Nutella, or sushi. at least the other party can eat it and nothing is wasted


----------



## SimplyAmorous

COguy said:


> Wanted to see if I'm alone in this.
> 
> You KNOW you are going to have sex tonight with your wife. She is in a freaky, horny mood.
> 
> All things being the same, do you care or does it turn you on that she is wearing lingerie?
> 
> My opinion is that this is more for the woman, and that the only reason I enjoy lingerie is that it's pretty much a guarantee I'm getting laid. If I KNOW I'm getting some hot sex, I'd probably prefer she just be naked.
> 
> Am I alone in this?


My husband has *always *felt as you, this is why he's never bought me one piece of lingerie in 23 yrs of marriage! Sometimes I'd like to kick him for that, but well...this is how he feels....he'd say...."it's just coming off anyway".

It does make US women feel sexier though...which could be a plus for the man - it UPs our seductive confidence ... plus it's kinda fun he has "something" to take off ~ a part in the passion play. 

Lingerie is also grand for some Erotic Photography sessions.


----------



## Pravius

ScarletBegonias said:


> not a guy but my SO prefers me naked...but he does appreciate when I put on sexy heels and a string of pearls.
> 
> I don't do lingerie.


This for me too. I completely melted the one time so far my wife has done this for me. I have a pretty intense foot fetish and she knows it so she will put on some seriously sexy shoes that show her feet off and will just a single strand of long black beads, sometimes she will wrap them around her boobs.... omg... /drool

I have to agree about lingere, it's nice to look at but if we are going at it, just be naked... so much easier.


----------



## Why Not Be Happy?

Lingerie is fun, nice and definitely hot. So is nude! Variety is great!


----------



## arbitrator

And in the past, I have purchased some lingerie for my wife to wear because I definitely believed that she looked alluringly provocotive in it, which should have jointly boosted her sexual confidence and richly presented me with the visual "eye candy" that most all of us red-blooded males so ardently crave.

But what is so damn demeaning is when we guys make those ritzy purchases for our better-halves, only to have them open the gift package up, curtly smile, and say something to the effect of "that's nice," or even brazenly state that they "wouldn't be caught dead wearing that!"

In my mind's eye, lingerie is nothing more than a pricier gift wrapping for a woman's beautiful body. And while I love to open up my birthday and other gifts over the course of the year, I really think that that "lingerie gift wrap" is something that I would crave just slowly opening up even moreso~ simply to get at that wonderful birthday suit of hers that is situated within!

My goodness! It's simply intoxicating just to think about it!


----------



## COguy

SimplyAmorous said:


> My husband has *always *felt as you, this is why he's never bought me one piece of lingerie in 23 yrs of marriage! Sometimes I'd like to kick him for that, but well...this is how he feels....he'd say...."it's just coming off anyway".
> 
> It does make US women feel sexier though...which could be a plus for the man - it UPs our seductive confidence ... plus it's kinda fun he has "something" to take off ~ a part in the passion play.
> 
> Lingerie is also grand for some Erotic Photography sessions.


I bought the ex lingerie, and I was excited when she would wear it, only because I knew it meant I was getting lucky though. In a sense, I was doing it for her. For me, if a girl is like, "I want to do something sexy for my man, so I'll wear lingerie." That's not doing me any favors in itself.


----------



## Created2Write

I love being in lingerie. Super *****ey, more sophisticated, high-end stripper, naughty girl, lacy and frilly, I love it all. My husband could have it either way. He's very visual. Naked, lingerie, or a great dress with heels...sometimes I wish he was more into lingerie, but I've learned that I just need to put something on and not wait for him to ask.


----------



## TrustInUs

My H loves lingerie, but he isn't too picky about it either, so its a win win for me. Putting it on for him makes me feel sexier, and I love his reaction when he sees it.


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople

COguy said:


> Wanted to see if I'm alone in this.
> 
> You KNOW you are going to have sex tonight with your wife. She is in a freaky, horny mood.
> 
> All things being the same, do you care or does it turn you on that she is wearing lingerie?
> 
> My opinion is that this is more for the woman, and that the only reason I enjoy lingerie is that it's pretty much a guarantee I'm getting laid. If I KNOW I'm getting some hot sex, I'd probably prefer she just be naked.
> 
> Am I alone in this?


I agree I think its mostly for the woman. I'd prefer my wife to go to work looking nice an professional wearing a dress with no panties underneath! I know if she did this I would get a raping when she got home


----------



## hrhubandstuff

Personally, I find lingerie on my wife is so much sexier than just unadorned nudity. Nothing wrong with a naked wife, to be sure, but lingerie helps present a woman's body in such wonderful ways - it lifts, it holds, it squeezes and supports. It hides and teases, and frames and firms. If she wears it under her clothing during the day, the thought and the feeling of what she's wearing is an ever-present reminder that she is dressed for sex, even as she goes about her presumably non-sexual business. A wife wearing lingerie lets a husband know that she is presenting her body for him (and herself, hopefully, as well), rather than just offering up an "ok, I'm naked, now let's get this over with." Lingerie is endlessly interesting and varied, with the materials and designs providing some seriously erotic visual and tactile sensations for those who appreciate it. And that is, to be sure, not everyone... it's a pretty understandable argument for preferring a naked wife, but give me my bride in lingerie any day. If I need access to certain areas, I'll happily fumble my way past clasps and around elastic. Or I may just take my time and fondle her through her panties for a bit, and proudly point out when she has soaked through them. Nothing beats a tight corset for providing me a firm grip as I push into my wife, and that sensation of being held in tight can be rather arousing for the woman, as well. The ceremony of unfastening garter straps to remove her panties, and then refastening them before spreading her wide or bending her over... that is not an inconvenience I'll ever complain about. I love my wife's body no less because I find it so fun to see her in lingerie, and in fact, helping her get dressed and undressed in admittedly ridiculous get-ups allows me to appreciate it all the more. Those are my thoughts on lingerie.


----------



## hrhubandstuff

Twofaces said:


> I dont care for lingerie. I feel silly in it. The only i will wear is a shelf bra and sheer undies. Now that turns me on!


There is something to be said for just how hot nervousness and embarrassment can be, for both parties. The complacency and comfort husbands and wives can develop in their sex lives after a while is, in many ways nice, and natural... and in other ways the enemy of all that is hot and exciting.

If given a choice between my wife in lingerie, and my wife in lingerie in a state of self-concious embarrassment due to standing in front of me in such an decorated state... I promise you that the second scenario is going to be more arousing for her and me.

Fun sex is powered by strong emotions. Confidence. Vulnerability. Lust. Submission. Denial. Control. Love. Anticipation. So why not a little erotic humiliation at the hands of a mischievous partner? If you don't think that part of the thrill (aside from the fact that she looks hot as heck) I get when my wife is dressed as a french maid is her adorable shyness and her unsteady balance in tall heels, you'd be mistaken. And you'd be similarly mistaken if you doubted that these emotions didn't work their magic on her state of mind, as well.

So I'd encourage you to embrace the embarrassment, and its effects. Feel free to tell your husband how you feel in the moment - in a loving, healthy relationship, honesty leads to far more good things than bad things. It may lead to him giving you a reassuring kiss and a hug and his telling you how wonderful you look and how glad he is that you dressed up for him... or it may lead to him "sternly" ordering you to stop covering yourself, put your hands behind your back, and spread your legs for him so he can inspect your arousal. Would either response be terribly unwelcome?


----------



## Cheryl88

Me and my man LOVE IT! I would say 8 out of 10 times we have sex I dress up, either in just sexy lingerie or something more, like in a costume (french maid, cheerleader etc) to do some role play.


----------



## Sincererlytrying

Personally, I love the look of a woman in lingerie. In my profession I see alot of naked patients. I sometimes prefer the fantasy of what's under the lingerie.


----------



## Zatol Ugot?

Cheryl88 said:


> Me and my man LOVE IT! I would say 8 out of 10 times we have sex I dress up, either in just sexy lingerie or something more, like in a costume (french maid, cheerleader etc) to do some role play.


:smthumbup:


----------



## Thunder7

Surprisingly, I spent about an hour tonight looking at a lingerie website with my wife. Good times. Can't wait for some of it to come in the mail.


----------



## OhGeesh

Money spent on lingerie is much better spent on something else. Don't care about any stinking lingerie. My wife hate's it cause I always say "I don't care what you wear I care what's underneath!!"


----------



## Happily Married Guy

I'm not a huge fan of lingerie as most have said it will come off quickly on the right occasions. However I do like fooling around with clothes on and then slowly removing each others clothes as opposed to just getting naked and getting down to it. Something about that seems more highly sexual.


----------



## Caribvistors

I love when my wife "dresses" up in lingerie. It has a very powereful impact on me. She says that she is not comfortable wearing the real sexy outfits, but does it to please me. I cannot understand why her reservations about wearing because she looks very special to me.

Like mentioned above, the lingerie don't stay on her very long.

She sleeps naked each night and the few times a year that she will agree to put on lingerie are very special for me. One problem; I always have to ask her to "dress", she never does it on her own which can be a bit frustrating, since she can see the effect.


----------



## pink_lady

My H is very much into me wearing lingerie.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

ScarletBegonias said:


> not a guy but my SO prefers me naked...but he does appreciate when I put on sexy heels and a string of pearls.
> 
> I don't do lingerie.


I had to quote myself bc I'm so confused now.My guy used to prefer me naked but the other day I put on a hot pink silky nightie thing and he went nuts.Now he just raves about how amazing I look in lingerie. which is really nice but now I feel like he just wants me to cover my body

confused


----------



## Mavash.

ScarletBegonias said:


> Now he just raves about how amazing I look in lingerie. which is really nice but now I feel like he just wants me to cover my body
> 
> confused


Oh no in your case it's likely about variety. You don't normally wear lingerie so it's the novelty of it that appeals to him. My husband is the same way so that's why I like to mix it up. Sometimes I'm nude, sometimes I wear lingerie, a role play outfit or sometimes yes just heels and pearls. It's all fun.


----------



## T&T

Mavash. said:


> Oh no in your case it's likely about variety. You don't normally wear lingerie so it's the novelty of it that appeals to him. My husband is the same way so that's why I like to mix it up. Sometimes I'm nude, sometimes I wear lingerie, a role play outfit or sometimes yes just heels and pearls. It's all fun.


:iagree: :smthumbup:


----------



## CharlieParker

ScarletBegonias said:


> My guy used to prefer me naked but the other day I put on a hot pink silky nightie thing and he went nuts.


Mavash. is right, variety. Yes, I said I just need naked, but well, Mrs P put on the "special" shoes she got for me for the first time yesterday, she went totally NUTS!


----------



## Holland

Yes it is about variety SB, don't worry it is all good.


----------



## I Notice The Details

I like to extend foreplay in every way possible...so if my wife puts on lingerie or anything that makes her feel sexy early in the day, it helps her to "simmer" all day long and look forward to what comes later. This really helps her arousal. 

I also like for her to surprise me while wearing lingerie once in a while. It shows me that she is going out of her way to be sexy, and she knows that I appreciate it too....and of course, it get's my attention. :smthumbup:

I agree with the others, it is all about variety. It is nice to meet my wife for lunch at a resturant and notice she just happens to be wearing her thigh high black stockings and black pumps. There are other times when she walks around the house wearing only a simple pair of satin tap pants (shorts) which drive me crazy! The tease of having "something" on her body vs. always being nude creates variety and keeps it interesting.


----------



## sandc

COguy said:


> Wanted to see if I'm alone in this.
> 
> You KNOW you are going to have sex tonight with your wife. She is in a freaky, horny mood.
> 
> All things being the same, do you care or does it turn you on that she is wearing lingerie?
> 
> My opinion is that this is more for the woman, and that the only reason I enjoy lingerie is that it's pretty much a guarantee I'm getting laid. If I KNOW I'm getting some hot sex, I'd probably prefer she just be naked.
> 
> Am I alone in this?


You are not alone in this. I prefer full on nudity. It's her prettiest outfit.


----------



## curlysue321

Hubby hates lingerie. Said he hates thongs and anything that looks "****ty." I put on a black lacy babydoll set and he hated it. Went and put on silky pajamas with teddy bears all over it and that got him going. He said he is into "wholesome." Was letting him know what my boundaries are and said I wouldn't care if he went to a strip club and saw a show on stage, but no lap dances. Hubby said he wouldn't want to go because he doesn't like what the dancers wear (thongs). Said if they were just naked it would be better. He also said he prefers me in sweats with no makeup. Sometimes I just diregard what he says and he seems to always tell me I'm pretty when I am wearing makeup so I still dress up sometimes. Also said he doesn't like high heels. He takes all the fun out of it.


----------



## 2ntnuf

I haven't read this whole thread. I still wanted to give my opinion. If I know for certain I am going to have sex tonight with my wife, I want to see her in something sexy. It adds a little spice to it for me. It washes away a little of my anxiety. I know. I probably am wrong for having anxiety. It is what it is. The small surprise of lingerie would take that away. Isn't that an easy solution? It also made her look like the most beautiful present for me to open and I liked opening that present. Hell I would have torn them open if it could have been done and just leave them on her. Many times she did leave them on and we worked around......hee hee 

Edit: I am divorced at present.


----------



## heartsbeating

He likes nice sets, lingerie, heels, stockings/thigh-highs, over the knee socks, t-shirt and knickers, everyday undies, just me as I am...variety...which is good because I like these things for myself too!

And it seems when he sees me getting ready for work, and catches a glimpse of the set I'm wearing, the image stays with him through-out the day.


----------



## Holland

Going shopping today for his Valentines Day present, a nice sexy lingerie set.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

I and my wife both prefer for her to use lingerie ....... you should see some of her Victoria Secret reciepts haaaa !!! 

She enjoys it since it would be a ritual for her .... starting with a warm bath , pampering herself and then putting on the various sexy items ( this at times is not easy since we have two little boys which I often am caring for while she does this ). This pampering and getting " ready " gets her into the right frame of mind for seduction and her feeling sexy !!! 

Granted there has been times when off the lingerie went within seconds of entering the bedroom but we've also used the lingerie very well with our foreplay where she would ask me to take out our camera and she would then pose in various sexy positions ...... first with the lingerie on then off !! At this time I can see in her face that she's imagining sexy things or fantasizing different scenarios other than her husband taking her picture ........ all this always leads to a very , very sexy and steamy session thus I have yet to compain about her VS shopping wink wink !


----------



## I Notice The Details

heartsbeating said:


> He likes nice sets, lingerie, heels, stockings/thigh-highs, over the knee socks, t-shirt and knickers, everyday undies, just me as I am...variety...which is good because I like these things for myself too!
> 
> And it seems when he sees me getting ready for work, and catches a glimpse of the set I'm wearing, the image stays with him through-out the day.


Exactly! I love when my wife is wearing something sexy for herself....and I happen to see it in the morning. I think about her in it all day. Heartsbeating, it is very cool that you have all these clothes, and that you WEAR these clothes!

For those who don't like lingerie...when someone gives you a surprise gift, do you like it wrapped up in a bow with nice paper, or just handed to you with no thought or extra attention to detail? I will choose the wrapping and the intrigue that goes along with the naughty lingerie.


----------



## JCD

COguy said:


> Wanted to see if I'm alone in this.
> 
> You KNOW you are going to have sex tonight with your wife. She is in a freaky, horny mood.
> 
> All things being the same, do you care or does it turn you on that she is wearing lingerie?
> 
> My opinion is that this is more for the woman, and that the only reason I enjoy lingerie is that it's pretty much a guarantee I'm getting laid. If I KNOW I'm getting some hot sex, I'd probably prefer she just be naked.
> 
> Am I alone in this?


Haven't read the whole thread, but since this is an opinion piece, it really doesn't matter.

Hmm.

I think the IDEA of lingerie is much more important than the reality of lingerie. Additionally, in many ways, it's the thought that counts.

See...my wife spent a substantial piece of her mental clothing budget essentially for me. She put on an outfit which she feels (occasionally correctly) probably looks ridiculous...for me. She takes time to do her hair and put on some make up...for me.

All because she thinks it's something that I want, or as a way to lend spice to an act which we already have a lot of practice with.

Granted, she's somewhat correct. I used to like body stockings until the weave whittled an inch of flesh from my thighs. Who need aerobics?

I also consider it a HUGE green light...and a signal that whatever my darned personal inclinations, we's making with the hot loving because she didn't spend the last half hour prepping herself just for me to say I'm tired.

So it's a mixed blessing.


----------



## JCD

curlysue321 said:


> Hubby hates lingerie. Said he hates thongs and anything that looks "****ty." I put on a black lacy babydoll set and he hated it. Went and put on silky pajamas with teddy bears all over it and that got him going. He said he is into "wholesome." Was letting him know what my boundaries are and said I wouldn't care if he went to a strip club and saw a show on stage, but no lap dances. Hubby said he wouldn't want to go because he doesn't like what the dancers wear (thongs). Said if they were just naked it would be better. He also said he prefers me in sweats with no makeup. Sometimes I just diregard what he says and he seems to always tell me I'm pretty when I am wearing makeup so I still dress up sometimes. Also said he doesn't like high heels. He takes all the fun out of it.


Try men's dress shirts or a big Vicky's sleep tee. Oh...and a pony tail. See if that works.


----------



## Quantmflux

Stonewall said:


> love lingere love it love love it. Its like unwrapping a xmas present!


+1000! :iagree:

I had to necro this because I feel THAT strongly about it. Probably it's a fetish, but I'm ok with that :rofl:


----------



## heartsbeating

I Notice The Details said:


> Exactly! I love when my wife is wearing something sexy for herself....and I happen to see it in the morning. I think about her in it all day. Heartsbeating, it is very cool that you have all these clothes, and that you WEAR these clothes!


And then there's those moments where I'm mismatched with practical items and pulling up neutral colour pantyhose and swearing because I got one leg twisted and I'm running late...

Haha all part of the variety!


----------



## zillard

I love lingerie. Love a strip tease. 

But if you are just gonna put on lingerie and turn the lights out, what's the point? I want to see my girl strutting around the room with playful confidence - not here I put this on for you but don't look.


----------



## I Notice The Details

zillard said:


> I love lingerie. Love a strip tease.
> 
> But if you are just gonna put on lingerie and turn the lights out, what's the point? I want to see my girl strutting around the room with playful confidence - not here I put this on for you but don't look.


:iagree: Exactly. Men are visual...so leave those lights on and let our minds go crazy over your sexy body...it is part of the foreplay. Wear your heels to bed, make us pull your panties to the side for entry....but always be confident. Confidence is very sexy.


----------



## mhg

My wife hasn't always been comfortable with her body - she's a big girl - and to see her now, walking up to me naked with just her hair hanging down to her butt, yep, exactly what I like to see.
My own version of Lady Godiva.

Although I did once call her Lady Cadaver, not knowing the actual word was Godiva. :loser:
That was pretty much the end of sex that night - she couldn't stop laughing long enough for me to do anything.


----------



## I Notice The Details

mhg said:


> My wife hasn't always been comfortable with her body - she's a big girl - and to see her now, walking up to me naked with just her hair hanging down to her butt, yep, exactly what I like to see.
> My own version of Lady Godiva.
> 
> Although I did once call her Lady Cadaver, not knowing the actual word was Godiva. :loser:
> That was pretty much the end of sex that night - she couldn't stop laughing long enough for me to do anything.


Funny! That reminded me of that hilarious thread title...My wife's favorite sex position: Corpse" I still chuckle every time I think of this.


----------



## JohnSmithh

COguy said:


> Wanted to see if I'm alone in this.
> 
> You KNOW you are going to have sex tonight with your wife. She is in a freaky, horny mood.
> 
> All things being the same, do you care or does it turn you on that she is wearing lingerie?
> 
> My opinion is that this is more for the woman, and that the only reason I enjoy lingerie is that it's pretty much a guarantee I'm getting laid. If I KNOW I'm getting some hot sex, I'd probably prefer she just be naked.
> 
> Am I alone in this?


I think lingerie is sexy but I've never really been a huge fan of it. My wife has some but never wears it. I played the game of buying it early in our marriage but quickly realized it's a waste of cash. I'd rather she be fresh outta the showe and naked.


----------



## NewHubs

I was never into lingerie myself. I do like when my wife walks around in a white camisole and thong panties.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

NewHubs said:


> I was never into lingerie myself. I do like when my wife walks around in a white camisole and thong panties.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree....when my wife is getting ready and putting on her makeup...she leans over the bathroom counter wearing only a pair of thong panties....I can't take my eyes off of her when she does this...:smthumbup:


----------



## COguy

curlysue321 said:


> He also said he prefers me in sweats with no makeup.


This chick I'm seeing is confused because without thinking about it I seemed to compliment her looks more when she is in her PJs or sweats.

TBH, I think PJs or sweats or yoga pants is one of the sexiest looks there is. Right before bed, pony tail, no makeup, shorts and t-shirt, gets me every time. Fancy dress with heels and lots of make up? Not so much for me...


----------



## Erin143

Any type of sexy outfit or thong and lingerie combination, although I like some others on here make the same mistake of buying a bunch of it early because now I rarely see any of it lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

My wife does forget from time to time that she has plenty of nice lingerie...so there are times that I pick out something for her to wear and put it on the bed when she is in the shower. 

She always wears it with a smile! 

PS: When she doesn't have much of a suntan, she looks even better in Red. Red is very hot right now.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

COguy said:


> This chick I'm seeing is confused because without thinking about it I seemed to compliment her looks more when she is in her PJs or sweats.
> 
> TBH, I think PJs or sweats or yoga pants is one of the sexiest looks there is. Right before bed, pony tail, no makeup, shorts and t-shirt, gets me every time. Fancy dress with heels and lots of make up? Not so much for me...


Yoga pants! :smthumbup:

The going to the gym look is drool worthy.


----------



## Runs like Dog

My thought is that if I find it in the glovebox then my wife is dating a girl.


----------



## cantthinkstraight

I enjoy undressing women much more than looking at them in lingerie.


It's nice at times, for certain special occasions and such but
only ends up getting in the way...


----------



## I Notice The Details

It is simple. Men are visual...and we want to see sexy things on our wife's body from time to time. Sometimes hiding the sexiest details of her body with a little silk or lace is very provocative. We want what we can't see. I like to be teased visually.


----------



## TCSRedhead

Lingerie is like an added treat in our marriage. It's not needed and not all the time but it definitely spices things up when it's added.


----------



## I Notice The Details

TCSRedhead said:


> Lingerie is like an added treat in our marriage. It's not needed and not all the time but it definitely spices things up when it's added.


TCS...it is great to see you on here with that long, beautiful hair! 

I agree...lingerie is like special wrapping that needs to be undone before the gift can be enjoyed.


----------



## dubsey

lingerie is ok, now if she comes downstairs in just my button up shirts and some heels, I can not resist.


----------



## TheManinBlack

COguy said:


> Wanted to see if I'm alone in this.
> 
> You KNOW you are going to have sex tonight with your wife. She is in a freaky, horny mood.
> 
> All things being the same, do you care or does it turn you on that she is wearing lingerie?
> 
> My opinion is that this is more for the woman, and that the only reason I enjoy lingerie is that it's pretty much a guarantee I'm getting laid. If I KNOW I'm getting some hot sex, I'd probably prefer she just be naked.
> 
> Am I alone in this?


I've tried and tried to get my wife to wear some but she refuses. To me, it is a sign of EFFORT in the sex department. I'm tired of the sweat-pants-in-bed look.


----------



## TCSRedhead

Judging from the posts on this thread, most of the excitement from lingerie isn't about the lingerie itself but the anticipation to the event and knowing your partner is all set and 'ready to go'.


----------



## anotherguy

refuses, but on what grounds?

Maybe its comfort. There ARE comfortable and sexy lingere options ... if she is interested she is. Doesnt have to be butt floss and scratchy doilies. Keep in mind comfort equals feeling sexy sometimes.

The wife likes the boyshort panties and tight-ish strappy tank to bed and that works and is comfortable too. 

Go get her a pair of plain old Victoria Secret Jammies or a Pajamagram. She will love them. The Pajamagram stuff is very nice I have bought stuff from them pretty often and you can bridge the gap beween sexy and comfey...eg:

Pink Velour Lounge Set | PajamaGram

Bedtime Faves - Victoria's Secret

Of course, if your wife wants to wear kevlar body armor to bed - then you may have a different kind of problem..


----------



## anotherguy

TCSRedhead said:


> Judging from the posts on this thread, most of the excitement from lingerie isn't about the lingerie itself but the anticipation to the event and knowing your partner is all set and 'ready to go'.


I would agree with you if it wasnt for the physical response I detect in myself when she puts on thigh highs.

_*be still my heart*_

This is sorta new to me. I was always somewhat indifferent to lingere but seems like over the past 5-10 years - I am fully onboard with THAT program now.  

Same here - not a necessity - just a treat.


----------



## likeaboss

pb76no said:


> :iagree:Me too. And the longer it stays on, the hotter it is. Even with the assumption that you're guaranteed sex, there is still a lot to be said for imagination & anticipation.


Yep.


----------



## I Notice The Details

likeaboss said:


> Yep.


My 12 year old son says...."like a boss"....all the time. Do you know where this term came from?


----------



## Cobre

TCSRedhead said:


> Judging from the posts on this thread, most of the excitement from lingerie isn't about the lingerie itself but the anticipation to the event and knowing your partner is all set and 'ready to go'.


Yes, it plays a factor in the way the signal it gives that there is going to be sex because she wants it there for we can have sex.


----------



## Cobre

I Notice The Details said:


> My 12 year old son says...."like a boss"....all the time. Do you know where this term came from?


Former SNL's and how it got huge fame.

Like A Boss (ft. Seth Rogen) - Uncensored Version - YouTube


----------



## I Notice The Details

Cobre said:


> Former SNL's and how it got huge fame.
> 
> Like A Boss (ft. Seth Rogen) - Uncensored Version - YouTube


Very funny. I wonder if my 12 year old has ever seen this?...thanks!


----------



## 28down

Like my wife always says, it doesn't stay on long enough!!


----------



## TOMTEFAR

I think lingerie isn't very hot during sex. I'm all with you. I want my W naked. However, I realy think my W is sexier to look at with ligerie on. I quite sure she thinks me sexier with some nice undies on as well. 

I mean lets face it. A d*ck isn't very good looking. I think most women woudl agree with me there.


----------



## King Ding Dong

28down said:


> Like my wife always says, it doesn't stay on long enough!!


It does if you have the right kind and let it. 

I look at it this way, it is like having a variety of different women. Not the same old naked body every time. Change it up.


----------



## RandomDude

Lingerie is too obvious with the intent to seduce.

I don't like obvious.

Hence I like this:
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/68169-not-so-obvious-sexy-outfits.html


----------



## jl2005

Lingerie is nice, but there is something to be said for foreplay. Lingerie seems like its mostly just for "gittin it dun" unless she wears it under her other clothes and lets me know it. Then it falls into the foreplay category. My wife knows I like to 'take her' in the clothes she's in when we go on a date. If you think about it, its a long, drawn-out seduction. 3 hours of seeing her in clothing thats just blowing me away. Not slu*ty, but classy. For me it's her legs peeking out from a skirt mid-thigh in nylons and perched in high heels. mmmm...!! 
So I'll add my 2 cents. Nylons! 
It starts with her getting dressed and seeing her put on pantyhose. Pantyhose and tights are probably the most over-looked piece of lingerie. I don't know if many women know how a lot of us guys find them sexy. I know guys are going to say stockings all the way, but for regular "non-lingerie," pantyhose are the norm and you can't beat that silky layer going up her skirt. Just seeing her put them on. Wow! And then over time, they require adjusting. Bonus! I love watching her do that. I think either you know what I'm talking about or you're not inclined that way.
Thanks RandomDude(previous post) for linking that post -not so sexy outfits. I posted this in there, too.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

I like wearing pretty lingerie most days. I guess it's the hopeful side that just maybe someone will see it! haha

It makes ME feel pretty. When married I had some sexier lingerie for enhancing foreplay on occasion but he didn't care for it really. Just said it got in the way and preferred me naked.

I prefer wearing pretty things to sleep in, too. Not fancy and yes comfy but I do - might just be a lace trimmed cotton cami and pretty panties. Funny, boyfriend preferred me in his Tshirts. 

I'll never understand. SMH


----------



## Machiavelli

TOMTEFAR said:


> I think lingerie isn't very hot during sex. I'm all with you. I want my W naked. However, I realy think my W is sexier to look at with ligerie on. I quite sure she thinks me sexier with some nice undies on as well.
> 
> I mean lets face it. A d*ck isn't very good looking. I think most women woudl agree with me there.


Gotta agree. I always thought it was weird when girls would tell me how beautiful my c*ck was.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

TOMTEFAR said:


> I mean lets face it. A d*ck isn't very good looking. I think most women woudl agree with me there.


I can't agree,I'm sorry! LOL Maybe I'm weird but I don't think there's anything sexier than a lean naked man with a nicely formed set up down below. (some penis is weird looking and that's unfortunate).


----------



## Dollystanford

TOMTEFAR said:


> I mean lets face it. A d*ck isn't very good looking. I think most women woudl agree with me there.


A limp one isn't
A hard one looks f*cking GREAT


----------



## LadyOfTheLake

I have an assortment of different kinds. Corsets, garters and stockings, chemises, baby dolls, a school girl outfit....

Some are just so damn difficult to get on that I don't really bother with them very often. The corset, it is tricky to get on and is very restrictive so I can't move much or breathe well. But it looks GREAT. DH doesn't seem to care much either way. He likes the visual impact but stuff never stays on long, he takes it all off. The only thing he really really likes is the school girl thing and I am kind of meh about that.


----------



## Ikaika

My wife never buys her own lingerie, I do buy it for her. She wears it on occasion. She does not say she thinks much of it (whether it makes her feel pretty or special), she simply wears it for me. 

I think she looks stunning in lingerie, and I tell her so... I enjoy removing it slowly. She says that part makes her feel attractive.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Dollystanford said:


> A limp one isn't
> A hard one looks f*cking GREAT





ScarletBegonias said:


> I can't agree,I'm sorry! LOL Maybe I'm weird but I don't think there's anything sexier than a lean naked man with a nicely formed set up down below. (some penis is weird looking and that's unfortunate).



I love it when the girls talk about "stallions"


----------



## lapdog

I like lingerie, but to really enjoy, it has to be seen for longer than it takes to walk from the bath room to the bed. Since we normally just go naked from bath to bed, when my wife delays longer than I in the bath, and I am lying in bed hearing her rummaging through the drawers in the closet, I know she is feeling extra horny and looking for something nasty to wear.
I agree with the poster who said that pantyhose and leggings are the most under rated lingerie. When my wife wants to be mischievous, she will walk around in black pantyhose and high heels (no bra) while putting on her makeup. Every time I see her during the evening, there is no dress in sight, only the earlier vision.


----------



## Quant

I would rather have my wife naked.


----------



## I Notice The Details

lapdog said:


> I agree with the poster who said that pantyhose and leggings are the most under rated lingerie. When my wife wants to be mischievous, she will walk around in black pantyhose and high heels (no bra) while putting on her makeup.


That is hot...and also what my Princess does to get my attention. I like to savor watching her body in lingerie or anything that accentuates her gorgeous legs...it is great to be visually teased!


----------



## WorkingOnMe

When my wife wears lingerie (rare) she tends to put it on before bed and then hide under the covers where I'm supposed to magically find it and be instantly turned on. Sometimes it works. Even when it doesn't I try to fake it, because let's face it; it's rare and I want to encourage her.

What I really like is lingerie (especially stockings etc....) worn understated under a c0cktail dress. Going out on the town knowing it's there but unseen. Then going home and unwrapping her like a Christmas present.


----------



## I Notice The Details

WorkingOnMe said:


> What I really like is lingerie (especially stockings etc....) worn understated under a c0cktail dress. Going out on the town knowing it's there but unseen. Then going home and unwrapping her like a Christmas present.


:iagree: My Princess will wear her thigh high shiny stockings with a black dress for special occasions...I can't stop thinking about her when she does this. Drives me crazy!


----------



## Fozzy

Most of the time with lingerie, I can take it or leave it. Sometimes it helps her feel more comfortable with herself, which I count as a plus.


----------



## committed_guy

COguy said:


> Wanted to see if I'm alone in this.
> 
> You KNOW you are going to have sex tonight with your wife. She is in a freaky, horny mood.
> 
> All things being the same, do you care or does it turn you on that she is wearing lingerie?
> 
> My opinion is that this is more for the woman, and that the only reason I enjoy lingerie is that it's pretty much a guarantee I'm getting laid. If I KNOW I'm getting some hot sex, I'd probably prefer she just be naked.
> 
> Am I alone in this?


I love it, it's like the wrapping on a great package. There is also something that turns me on if she wears it throughout the day, under normal clothes. Like our own little secret that only we know about. It builds the anticipation in me as well which makes the whole experience better.


----------



## I Notice The Details

committed_guy said:


> I love it, it's like the wrapping on a great package. There is also something that turns me on if she wears it throughout the day, under normal clothes. Like our own little secret that only we know about. It builds the anticipation in me as well which makes the whole experience better.


:iagree: Exactly!


----------



## badcompany

Black thigh highs please! Rawr


----------



## whitehawk

Not into lingerie myself . l think it's probably that it all starts to look the same when it's on every mag cover, every second tv ad, movie you name it.

l don't really like the cut either of most lingerie anyway.
What l do love is just simple white cotton undies/panties or nice tight boxers .


----------



## I Notice The Details

Wow! Nice "details"...


----------



## DesertRat1978

I will agree that a lot of the time, lingerie is more for her than him. However, who cares. If she is willing to wear it and it helps her be more comfortable and confident then let's have it. Sex, to me, is not a selfish endeavor. Whatever I can do to make the moment amazing, I do.


----------



## NewHubs

Well here are my thoughts...

This is what i call...SEXY


----------



## lovelifeandwanttoenjoyit

ScarletBegonias said:


> not a guy but my SO prefers me naked...but he does appreciate when I put on sexy heels and a string of pearls.
> 
> I don't do lingerie.


my head is spinning!! :lol:


----------



## omgitselaine

*Re: Re: Your thoughts on Lingerie*



NewHubs said:


> Well here are my thoughts...
> 
> This is what i call...SEXY


Hmmm i have a teddy just like this but in Black


----------



## ChargingCharlie

jl2005 said:


> Lingerie is nice, but there is something to be said for foreplay. Lingerie seems like its mostly just for "gittin it dun" unless she wears it under her other clothes and lets me know it. Then it falls into the foreplay category. My wife knows I like to 'take her' in the clothes she's in when we go on a date. If you think about it, its a long, drawn-out seduction. 3 hours of seeing her in clothing thats just blowing me away. Not slu*ty, but classy. For me it's her legs peeking out from a skirt mid-thigh in nylons and perched in high heels. mmmm...!!
> So I'll add my 2 cents. Nylons!
> It starts with her getting dressed and seeing her put on pantyhose. Pantyhose and tights are probably the most over-looked piece of lingerie. I don't know if many women know how a lot of us guys find them sexy. I know guys are going to say stockings all the way, but for regular "non-lingerie," pantyhose are the norm and you can't beat that silky layer going up her skirt. Just seeing her put them on. Wow! And then over time, they require adjusting. Bonus! I love watching her do that. I think either you know what I'm talking about or you're not inclined that way.
> Thanks RandomDude(previous post) for linking that post -not so sexy outfits. I posted this in there, too.


Agree totally with this. When I was involved with my last gf (mom with three kids), after a weekend of sex, we went to her church Sunday morning (yes, ironic). She was wearing a red dress with pantyhose. When we got back to her place, before she got a chance to take them off, I just stuck one hand up her dress and felt her crotch with her pantyhose on and my other hand was on her nice D-cup boobs (again, still fully clothed). Did that for several minutes until she got so hot and horny, then slowly took off her dress and just watched her in her bra and pantyhose, then started over. Talk about hot....


----------



## CalBanker

Thigh highs and garters in bed! And the G-string can stay on sometimes too, that is hot. 

But otherwise, no need for the lingerie.


----------



## heartsbeating

committed_guy said:


> I love it, it's like the wrapping on a great package. There is also something that turns me on if she wears it throughout the day, under normal clothes. Like our own little secret that only we know about. It builds the anticipation in me as well which makes the whole experience better.


My husband is like this. When he's seen me get ready in the morning (while I'm usually rushing about, pulling on an outfit, gathering my handbag, toast hanging out of my mouth...), I might not realize he's noticed my entire outfit until later in the day, when he's texted that he can't focus on anything but what I'm wearing beneath. Other times, it starts flirtation and a purposeful tease that lingers through-out the day, building that anticipation.

Recently he was in back to back meetings and texted me one word, the color of what I was wearing. It took me a second to catch up with his thought and it gave me a laugh when I realized. Lingerie isn't something needed; but it's something we enjoy.


----------



## I Notice The Details

heartsbeating said:


> My husband is like this. When he's seen me get ready in the morning (while I'm usually rushing about, pulling on an outfit, gathering my handbag, toast hanging out of my mouth...), I might not realize he's noticed my entire outfit until later in the day, when he's texted that he can't focus on anything but what I'm wearing beneath. Other times, it starts flirtation and a purposeful tease that lingers through-out the day, building that anticipation.
> 
> Recently he was in back to back meetings and texted me one word, the color of what I was wearing. It took me a second to catch up with his thought and it gave me a laugh when I realized. Lingerie isn't something needed; but it's something we enjoy.


:iagree: I am the same way! 

Very well said!


----------



## arbitrator

NewHubs said:


> Well here are my thoughts...
> 
> This is what i call...SEXY












*Now give that same thing to me in a white instead of gray, and we'll be just fine!*


----------



## Thunder7

arbitrator said:


> *Now give that same thing to me in a white instead of gray, and we'll be just fine!*


That was a nice pic when NewHubs posted it. Your version is even better. :ezpi_wink1:


----------



## TikiKeen

If there's lingerie worn here, it's by me, for me.

My husband has no use for it. Obviously I'm working on finding a way to 'train' him to be more sensual. 

I may just direct him to this thread and out myself one day.


----------



## ocotillo

COguy said:


> Wanted to see if I'm alone in this.
> 
> You KNOW you are going to have sex tonight with your wife. She is in a freaky, horny mood.
> 
> All things being the same, do you care or does it turn you on that she is wearing lingerie?
> 
> My opinion is that this is more for the woman, and that the only reason I enjoy lingerie is that it's pretty much a guarantee I'm getting laid. If I KNOW I'm getting some hot sex, I'd probably prefer she just be naked.
> 
> Am I alone in this?


Lingerie looks nice, but I can't stand the way most of it feels and taking it off her is one more step that (In my point of view) is unnecessary.

On the other hand, she loves it. It makes her feel sexy. And being undressed is a turn-on for her. 

So I guess my perspective is similar to yours


----------

